# Can someone make me a nice sig??



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

I've been seeing nice sigs all over the forums and I want one too! I tried making it myself but it doesn't look good! Can someone make me a nice sig?? Thanks!!  

Here's the pic:










A matching avatar would also be great!!


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

Ok I found other photos.. here they are..



















Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Here is a siggy:








Here is an avatar:









They apply to the forum rule size. The siggy is 300x120 and the avatar is 80x80.


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm sorry I forgot to mention her name.. Her name is Tuxie


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Let me know when you have uploaded it to your gallery so i can delete from mine


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

Thank you so much!! I saved it locally on my computer.


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

How do you guys like it?? *poses with new sig*  

Thanks again icklemiss21


----------

